# Ingenieure verdienen eine kleine Aufmerksamkeit von Blizz



## Furballvie (16. Januar 2012)

Wir haben uns ein Goodie verdient!
Etwas tolles nur für Ingis.
Ein Flugmount.
Aber nicht irgendein Flugmount sondern Flügel zum Umschnallen!

JAWOLL

Für Gnomeningis wären es richtige dampfbetriebene Flatterflügel aus Federn (Steampunk FdW), 
für Gobliningis wäre es ein Jetpack ... 

... und das Beste: INSTANT CAST wie beim Druiden ... 

und weil es kein Ingigoodie geben darf, das nicht einen Haken hat, einen Chance mitten im Flug zu versagen ^^ (macht aber nix - siehe Instant Cast) 

JAWOLL


----------



## Bloodfox (17. Januar 2012)

Zuerst: Ich spiele Ingineur mit meinem Main seitdem ich angefangen habe zu spielen vor rund 3 Jahren. Mir gefällt er noch immer, der Grund dafür liegt im Detail: Blizz findet immer wieder neue lustige Dinge die ich übelst praktisch finde und mir dadurch einen kleinen Vorteil für mich und Andere geben. Bank/Händler/Briefkasten/Port nach Gadgetzan/Toshleys Station/zu einigen Orten in Nordend - Andere nutz(t)en die Sprinter in BG's oder die VZ's. Dann ist da noch das ingionly mount und das zugegeben missglückte "jeder darfs benutzen" - Chopper ding. Ich finde sie haben den Funfaktor den dieser Beruf bringen soll aufrechterhalten in Begleitung gemeinsam mit der Fähigkeit nützlich zu sein und haben dabei bei jedem Item auf die Balance geachtet.

Daraus ergeben sich zwei Dinge:
1. Will ich mit Flügeln/Jetpack herumfliegen und mich zum Affen machen? Ich denke nicht! Der Beruf hat wenig Ernsthaftigkeit und spaziert auf einem Grat zwischen "zum Affen machen" und "verdammt cool" - mit soetwas gehts in die falsche Richtung.

2. Wenn man Blizz etwas an dem Beruf vorwerfen kann dann das sich damit null Geld verdienen lässt. Und wenn es einen Weg gäbe, wie etwas durch die zwei raren Pets dann nehmen diese Chance soviele verzweifelnden Ingis an das sie gemeinsam mit ihren Preisen einstürzen. Und es könnte gerne bisschen mehr Sachen geben, die auch gerne per Patch nachgeholt werden dürften.

Ein neues Mount hätte ich gerne, aber bitte eins das passt. Das Motorrad oder die Flugmaschine sind gute Anfänge, aber bitte nächstesmal entweder etwas mit dem man wirklich Gold verdienen kann oder Ingi-only damit andere wieder was meckern können. 

lg


----------



## Hosenschisser (17. Januar 2012)

Sorry wenn ich es so sagen muß, aber die Umfrage ist schwachsinnig.

1. Der Mann hat völlig recht - genauso ist es! 
2. Simmt - der Beruf ist wirklich eher ein Hobby
3. Mimimi - HdF und lern was Anständiges

Egal was man wählt. Man stimmt dir immer zu und kommt zu dem Schluß das Ingi ein schlechter Beruf ist. Das ist keine Umfrage, sondern Schwachsinn. Ist leider so.


----------



## JoXter (17. Januar 2012)

Kurze Frage passt ganz gut hierhin denke ich mal...


Was kann der Ingenieur als "Berufsbonus"?

Also Inschirftler hauen sich was auf die Schulter,
Verzauberer +Stats für die Ringe,
Juwelier bessere Steine,
Lederer gut&günstig Patch für die Armschiene,
usw.

Jeder Beruf hat einen kleinen "Heimvorteil" im Bezug auf Gameplay, was wars beim Ingenieuer nochmal?

MfG


----------



## Saty (17. Januar 2012)

JoXter schrieb:


> Kurze Frage passt ganz gut hierhin denke ich mal...
> 
> 
> Was kann der Ingenieur als "Berufsbonus"?
> ...



Synapse Springs

Nitro Boosts

Diese Gadgets kannst du zusätzlich zu Verzauberungen an deinen Items anbringen.
Es gibt noch weitere aber der Nutzen ist meist sehr Speziell.


----------



## Virikas (17. Januar 2012)

Leider nur im 359er Itembereich, aber die Kopfteile mit Zahnradsockel waren auch noch da


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Januar 2012)

Furballvie schrieb:


> Wir haben uns ein Goodie verdient!
> Etwas tolles nur für Ingis.
> Ein Flugmount.



Teleportation nach Gadgetztan/Toshleys Station/Area 52
Gnomengravitaionsbrunen
Flugmaschine (Langsam&Schnell)
Chopper/Feuerstuhl
et cetera et cetera reichen dir nicht?!


----------



## Cassiopheia (18. Januar 2012)

Ich finde Ingi hat genug Aufmerksamkeit, jedes Addon kommen tolle und witzige Sachen hinzu. Das einzige was ich ein bisschen vermisse, ist bessere Brillen mit fortschreitendem Content (wie in BC). Und vom Berufebonus muss Ingi auch nicht nachstehen 

PS Mir fehlt auch irgendeine Auswahlmöglichkeit wie "Ich finde Ingi gut, so wie es ist" o.Ä. -> deswegen nicht abgestimmt


----------



## Rabaz (18. Januar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Flugmaschine (Langsam&Schnell)



Die bekommen wir bei dieser Gelegenheit ja immer aufs Brot geschmiert. Ich möchte mal daran erinnern, dass wir damit seit dem VORLETZTEN addon herumeiern. Da würde ich andere Berufe mal gerne hören wenn deren 'Aushängeschild' aus BC-Zeiten stammen würde. 

Ich bin als Ingi eigentlich nicht soooo unzufrieden, aber als mit dem patch neue Rezepte und epic-gems injs Spiel geschmissen wurden, da hätte man auch für Ingis eine Kleinigkeit rausrücken können, das hätte keinem weh getan. Muss ja nicht gleich der tragbare Auktionator sein. Gravitationsbrunnen ? Oh ich wusste nicht dass der 'schon' funktioniert.



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Teleportation nach Gadgetztan/Toshleys Station/Area 52


Jo da muss man auch täglich hin ^^. Juhu ich kann mich an den Arsch der Welt, an den Arsch der Welt oder an den Arsch der Welt porten, goil.


----------



## Pille85 (18. Januar 2012)

Eine Sache fehlt.... DER Schalldämpfer für Jäger -_________________________- Dies geballere geht mir aufn S.... . Sollte nicht als Verzauberung gelten, so das man Sie immer noch "normal" verzaubern kann.

Das Wünsche ich mir schon seit Ewigkeiten.


----------



## Sano (25. Januar 2012)

Pille85 schrieb:


> Eine Sache fehlt.... DER Schalldämpfer für Jäger -_________________________- Dies geballere geht mir aufn S.... . Sollte nicht als Verzauberung gelten, so das man Sie immer noch "normal" verzaubern kann.
> 
> Das Wünsche ich mir schon seit Ewigkeiten.



Die würde ich dann sogar kostenlos an meine Jäger-Mitspieler in 
den Gruppen verteilen damit einem nicht immer das Trommelfell 
platzt wenn der Bosskampf mal wieder für die Fernkämpfer von
einem Flecken aus bestritten werden muss. ;-)

Gruß Sano


----------

